# Tôi đã không cần dùng tới kem nền nữa nhờ rút ngắn các bước chăm sóc da với 5 sản phẩm này



## vietmom (22/5/18)

Công việc của tôi – một biên tập viên trang làm đẹp Byrdie yêu cầu tôi luôn quan tâm đến các mỹ phẩm hiện nay có ngoài thị trường, luôn để ý các nhu cầu của làn da và cách mà da phản ứng với các sản phẩm tôi sử dụng. Tôi phải thú thật rằng nhờ công việc này, tôi có thể tiếp cận hàng chục loại serum, kem dưỡng ẩm và phương pháp điều trị vài ngày khi sản phẩm ra mắt. Tuy nhiên, tại một thời điểm, làn da tôi cảm giác bị "áp đảo" vì thử nghiệm không ngừng, phát tín hiệu báo động bằng cách phản tác dụng các sản phẩm mà tôi thử dùng. Ngay từ lúc đó, tôi biết bản thân nên bắt đầu giảm bớt sự lạm dụng mỹ phẩm của mình.






_Victoria Hoff - Biên tập viên trang chuyên về làm đẹp Byrdie._
​Luôn ao ước có một làn da không tì vết, tôi thử mọi sản phẩm làm đẹp mà tôi bắt gặp, tôi dường như biến mọi nỗ lực chăm sóc da của tôi thành con số 0 tròn trĩnh. Sau khi học được bài học "đáng nhớ" này, tôi bắt đầu giảm dần số lượng sản phẩm tôi sử dụng bằng cách phân loại những sản phẩm da tôi cần và không cần. Cứ như vậy, tôi rút số sản phẩm dưỡng da xuống còn 5 và khởi đầu chuỗi ngày chăm sóc da "tối thiểu mà lại hiệu quả của mình".





​
Mỗi ngày, tôi chỉ sử dụng đúng năm sản phẩm duy nhất và những gì tôi nhận lại được hoàn toàn đạt được đến mong ước của tôi: một làn da mịn màng hoàn hảo mà không cần kem nền. Da tôi không còn khô như trước, bí lỗ chân lông không còn là vấn đề với tôi. Hiện giờ, làn da tôi trở nên khỏe khoắn: căng bóng, hồng hào và sáng màu.

Sau nhiều năm cố gắng tìm tòi sản phẩm phù hợp cho làn da của mình, tôi cuối cùng cũng lực chọn được năm sản phẩm mà tôi ưng ý nhất.

*1. Rửa mặt buổi sáng sớm*
Sở hữu làn da khô, tôi quyết định dùng các sản phẩm làm sạch da mặt cho buổi tối và mỗi sáng những gì tôi làm là một chút nước nước hoa hồng và một chiếc bông cotton. Sau quãng thời gian du lịch ở Paris, tôi mua thử sản nước tẩy trang micellar tại một hiệu thuốc nhỏ mà tôi vẫn luôn trung thành sử dụng: Azahar Cleansing Water của hãng Darphin giá 40$ (Khoảng 911.000 VNĐ).





​
Được chiết xuất từ tinh dầu cam thảo lành tính, Azahar Cleansing Water không làm cho da của tôi cảm thấy quá khô căng như những loại nước tẩy trang micellar tôi đã từng mua dùng. Ba tháng đã qua, dù tôi sử dụng đều đặn mỗi ngày, tôi vẫn chưa hết nửa chai (điều mà tôi cho rằng hợp lí với giá tiền mà tôi phải trả - một sự đầu tư đúng đắn) .

*2. Serum đa năng*
Không bao giờ được thiếu serum trong danh sách những sản phẩm chăm sóc da mà bạn cần phải có. Riêng tôi, tôi chọn cho mình Deep Serum của hãng Noto Botanics giá 50$ (Khoảng 1.139.000 VNĐ). Cũng chính sản phẩm này đã truyền cho tôi cảm hứng giảm số lượng mỹ phẩm mà tôi sử dụng nhờ sự đa năng đáng ngạc nhiên của nó. Các loại serum khác có trên bàn trang điểm của tôi dần dần bị lãng quên sau khi tôi rước Deep Serum.





​




​
Với thành phần vitamin C có trong chiết xuất thực vật, Deep Serum giúp làm sáng da, điều trị da không đều màu và nám da. Quyết định sáng suốt của Noto Botanics là bổ sung tinh thể caffeine giúp tăng hiệu quả serum này mang lại cho làn da của tôi. Tôi thường kết hợp mát xa da mặt bằng Deep Serum khi rửa mặt xong vào mỗi buổi sáng.

*3. Kem dưỡng ban ngày*
Kết thúc massage với serum, tôi thoa kem dưỡng ẩm mà tôi yêu thích nhất trong các loại kem mà tôi từng sử dụng: Hydra-Repair Day Cream của hãng Grown Alchemist giá 59$ (Khoảng 1.345.000 VNĐ).





​
Tôi luôn đau đầu khi chọn lựa kem dưỡng ban ngày vì chúng không hề có chút tác dụng nào với làn da khô tới mức bong tróc của tôi đồng thời tôi không thể dùng kem dưỡng ban đêm bởi chúng sẽ làm lớp trang điểm của tôi dễ trôi. Không sai khi nói rằng tôi đã bỏ cuộc trên con đường tìm sản phẩm phù hợp trước khi tôi tìm thấy Hydra-Repair Day Cream từ một hãng mỹ phẩm nổi tiếng của Úc. Chất kem mỏng nhẹ nhưng dưỡng ẩm cho da tôi rất tốt. Không chỉ vậy, nó còn mang lại cho tôi một lớp phủ hơi matte (lì) giống như lớp lót trang điểm.

*4. Tẩy trang "hạng nhất"*
Cleanser của hãng Eve Lom giá 80$ (Khoảng 1.822.000 VNĐ)  chính là sự lựa chọn hàng đầu của tôi khi nhắc đến công đoạn tẩy trang. Công thức siêu dưỡng ẩm và lành tính chăm sóc cho làn da khô của tôi đến độ tuyệt đối. Cho đến ngày nay, sản phẩm tẩy trang đến từ Eve Lom này vẫn luôn giữ vị trí số một trong lòng tôi.





​




​
*5. Kem dưỡng ban đêm*
Để tôi kể cho các bạn nghe một câu chuyện, tôi thật sự từng tin rằng không có bất kì một loại kem dưỡng nào có thể cứu lấy làn da khô đến độ bong tróc của tôi. Đó là trước khi tôi tìm thấy Hydra-Repair Cream-Masque của hãng Grown Alchemist giá 69$ (Khoảng 1.572.000 VNĐ) . Thức dậy mỗi buổi sáng, tôi luôn biết rằng làn da của tôi được cấp ẩm tuyệt đối với kem dưỡng này. 





​




​
*6. Các sản phẩm bổ sung*
Tôi không hề nói dối khi nói rằng tôi chỉ sử dụng 5 sản phẩm trên mỗi ngày nhưng sẽ thật không đúng nếu tôi không bổ sung vào danh sách yêu thích của mình những sản phẩm dưỡng da tôi thường bổ sung mỗi khi da tôi "báo động".





​
_



_
_Đầu tiên, để tẩy da chết, tôi thường sử dụng Triple Berry Peel của hãng Renée Rouleau giá 87$ (Khoảng 1.982.000 VNĐ) và Resurfing Mask của hãng Tata Harper giá 62$ (Khoảng 1.412.000 VNĐ) với tần suất 3 lần 1 tuần._​
_



_
_Tiếp đến là các sản phẩm chống lại các dấu hiệu lão hóa mà tôi cũng không thể sống thiếu. Moonlight Catalyst của hãng Kypris giá 77$ (Khoảng 1.754.000 VNĐ)..._

_



_
_... và Texture Reform của Shani Darden giá 95$ (Khoảng 2.165.000 VNĐ). Với hai sản phẩm trên, các nếp nhăn và vùng da khô của tôi đều biến mất chỉ sau vài lần sử dụng._​




​





Cuối cùng là dụng cụ chăm sóc da mà tôi sử dụng mỗi khi loại bỏ da chết là Dermaplaning Tool của hãng Stacked Skincare giá 75$ (Khoảng 1.710.000 VNĐ).
​_Nguồn: Byrdie _​


----------

